# Google voice and text message question



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Is there a way to send/receive text messages w/ google voice? I searched the internet and came up w/ several articles. Some say you can and some say you can't. I use craigslist a lot and don't want to give out my real phone number.

Samsung galaxy nexus, verizon.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks. I figured it out. Even though Google shows I have a Google voice number I signed up with another email address and noticed that it was the same number. Weird. Therefore I went online and chose a Google number and everything works okay now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

